# Change Bluetooth language?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What happens when you change the overall language selection for your car?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't have Bluetooth or I'd walk you through it. Best thing to do is open up google translate on phone or laptop and type what you see.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Ok so lately i have been using the bluetooth feauture more with the amount of calls i have to do...
> 
> ...




You would have to go into your configuration menu to change this. You can locate the information on page 5-35 of your owners manual. 
Languages
Select the Language menu and the following will be displayed:
. English
. Francais
. Espanol
Turn the MENU knob to select the language. Press BACK
If you are not able to read the options on your menu I would also recommend doing what Mick has suggested. Please feel free to contact me with any questions you may have.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok i figured it out, 

You press down the key next to the on-star button (the telephone shape)---> Hold it down for 10 seconds----> and it will say it will reconfigure everything say YES or SI or whatever and it will tell you 0 for ENGLISH and you hit 0!

Done... I


----------

